# My Yard Sale Find ;0)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I went to a yard sale and this is what I saw.....the lady said give me $10.00 and you can take it home...:sing:......she said it works...and said she has the attachments if she can find them and will bring them to the yard sale next week .......can't wait to try her out.....she is really dirty..but I can clean her up .......
bopeep


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, I thought you said she gave you $10 to take it home. 

Photo?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see a picture?


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't see a picture either :-(


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay now I see a pic. I hope it works for you.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry about the picture...,.I am not sure what happened but I think I have it fixed now.......
I thought I was in trouble when I touched her and she wanted me to bring her home (the machine that is).....until the lady said $10.00 then I KNEW I had to rescue her....when I told my sister what I had bought she ask how many machines do you what now? (she knits and crochets)....she doesn't sew so she doesn't understand about rescuing sewing machines...(Bless Her Heart).....

bopeep


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad you saved her!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

She sounds Good running..... ....the needle wouldn't go up and down until DH sprayed some WD40 inside the machine.....and the presser foot will not come down...but I think with more cleaning and oiling that will work too....I am still Happy I brought her home......
bopeep


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If you need any help getting her up and running, check out the Vintage machine section of Quiltingboard.com.

I try to keep my vintage machine addiction over there, I just brought home 9 more machines . . .  including one just like yours in a case - the 185's are real cuties!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Macybaby said:


> If you need any help getting her up and running, check out the Vintage machine section of Quiltingboard.com.
> 
> I try to keep my vintage machine addiction over there, I just brought home 9 more machines . . . including one just like yours in a case - the 185's are real cuties!


There's a VSM section @ QuiltingBoard??

*dashes away*


----------

